# R15 and RC64RB problems



## elwood (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been having my R15 with a RC64RB RF for a few weeks now and i've already noticed a few bugs/quirks.

I'll try to list them here in one thread.


I bought the RC64RB remote with the antenna for my R15. First thing i noticed is that the DTV & TV power on/off button will turn on/off ONLY the TV and not the directv receiver. I have to hit the main PWR button to turn the receiver off. Not such a big deal. I can live with it, just wondering why it doesn't work.

Another problem both me and my girlfriend noticed is that a lot of times when you press a button on the remote it will happen twice. For example: If watching something recorded and you press the pause button it will pause and unpause really quick. You then need to press the pause button a second time to actually pause it. 

It happens in the guide too. When pressing Chan/Page down to scroll a full page on the guide, sometimes it will scroll two pages instead of one. This is rather annoying.

On to the receiver itself. I think i'm gonna wait another month or month and a half and call DTV to try and get a replacement for my r15. Hopefully by waiting as long as i can (only a 90 day warranty right) before asking for a replacement i'm hoping to get a R16.

The problems with the receiver is that more than once i've had the audio drop out and i had to change channels to get it going again. Earlier the audio dropped out then the screen went black. It completely locked up, i could not turn it off with the remote or buttons on the box so i unplugged the power and it came back up and still had a black screen. I could view the guide and tune to any channel but it would be black. I could also watch any program i had recorded.

It started working again after i hit the reset button.


I'm sure there are a few other things i forgot to mention or haven't ran into yet that I'll edit and add later.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

elwood said:


> I've been having my R15 with a RC64RB RF for a few weeks now and i've already noticed a few bugs/quirks.
> 
> I'll try to list them here in one thread.


Your problem sounds like your RF remote is being interferred with or it has insufficient signal. I have two R15's and have experienced none of your problems. The TV/DTV on/off buttons should turn BOTH units on and off. Keys shouldn't "bounce".

Check the antenna you got with your remote. Is it plugged in to the correct jack on the back of the R15? How far away from the R15 can you go and still get it to respond? (Should be at least 100 feet) Switch the remote and the R15 back to IR and then see if the buttons "bounce" (fool the DVR into thinking you pressed a button twice when you only pressed it once)

Happy troubleshooting!


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

My R15 with the Rf remote does the same thing. Could it be the dish network antenna I used instead of the directv one?


----------



## scr (Feb 5, 2008)

elwood said:


> I've been having my R15 with a RC64RB RF for a few weeks now and i've already noticed a few bugs/quirks.
> 
> I'll try to list them here in one thread.
> 
> ...


I have the same controller and the same thing happens with the mute and a few others. What I have found is that if you press and hold the mute, for example, it will continuously turn the mute on and off. There is a short delay between the press and the TV receiving the signal. When you press it watch the green light at the top of the controller as it moves to TV and then mutes.

There is no delay for those that control the DVR. It happens almost as soon as you press the button, hold it to long and it reverses the action desired such as pause. The buttons will keep repeating the signal to the device as long as it is held down.

In time you will get the feel for it, a quick press and release is the answer. Except for the mute which requires a longer hold on the press. Held to long and it will reverse as I previously said.

As far as the on off buttons in the upper right corner of the controller. The "ON" button will turn my TV on or off when pressed, depending on the then current state of the TV. While the "OFF" button, located right below it will turn the DVR off and if the TV is on it will turn it off as well. When both are off pressing "ON" turns both on

However, if the DVR is on and the TV is off pressing the aforesaid "OFF" button will turn the DVR off and the TV on.

Reversing the state of the DVR and TV produces the opposite effect.

At first I thought this had something to do with the TV however it will work the same when using a separate controller programmed for a completely different make and model TV.

My conclusion is that this operation is by design to afford the ability to turn both off or both on simultaneously while still being able to control the state of the TV independent of the DVR.

I do think that a few of the operations should be limited to a single press operation without repeat. In other words you press mute and it stays muted even if you hold the key down. A second press would be needed to return the sound. Same with the pause key.

s.


----------

